# colnago.com: new website?



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

seems like bigger pics and new stuff


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

pavemnt said:


> seems like bigger pics and new stuff


I like the famous riders' frame geometries bit (although where are all the other Mapei riders?) - but the navigation could do with a bit of work...

CC


----------

